# what's the babe wearing to bed?



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:







:







:

so happy for you









Willow is naked... but i have a feeling i should put something on her soon or ill be sorry, LOL.


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Yay to you for using cloth tonight!

Silas is sleeping in a large Snap-EZ pul pocket stuffed with a whole lotta hemp stuffers and a costco micro towel.
Elijah is sleeping in a hemp Sugarpeas size 2 with a fleece topped super soaker doubler under a large star baby bsww.


----------



## anyachristina (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli

My babe is in panties and a matching little undershirt- Oh wait, she took the undershirt off! :LOL

No diapers here, but I wanted to say WOOHOO!!!!! I am so happy for you









Christy


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Carson is in an RB FLAG w/a doubler and a FCB dip-dyed wool cover.

So good to hear that she's home and you're using your fluff !


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Ian is in a Schnoogly UNDer stuffed with a trifold hemp insert and a Celtic Wolf cover.


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh, yay for you and Mari, Holli (and Liam too!) I'm mostly a lurker but I shed some tears and said some prayers during your adoption saga. Makes my night to know you have that sweet girlie to love









Seth is in a tenderbeginnings fitted and a applacian baby (tester) wool cover. Isaac is in a well stuffed FB, and Dominique is wearing panties (finally!)


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG.....









Where can I read all the details, mama! I've missed you!! Yay!







:







:








:























Oh yeah..back OT..Luke is in an eezi-gear w/ wool doubler, hemp doubler under a doodlebottoms cover. Oh yeah...and a pair of longies 'cuz it's cool tonight and we've been waking up w/ wet sheets lately!







:


----------



## BubsMomma (Jul 15, 2004)

S is fighting sleep in his Cherry Bomb Baby OC, sherpa, and OV fitted (that thing is soo fluffy!!) under his Holy Sheep Yarns dicey shorts.


----------



## Mama2RMM (Aug 24, 2004)

Rach is sleeping in her oatmeal cashmere kp too with a hemp fleece SOS under it.


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Colton is in a VB Simply Nights and a knit-by-me pair of soaker shorts.

Aaron is sleeping in 'big boy' underwear!!! He's finally potty-learned!! Yay!

Holli, I'm soooo happy for you and yours! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Sarasein (Jun 15, 2004)

ALexis is snoozing in her Growing Greens with 2 day doublers and 1 night doubler. But, she had to wear a prorap to bed. I over lanolized her Aristrocrat and by the time i washed enough off, it did not have time to dry. So she can't use it till tomorrow.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

:







:
welcome Mari!!!!!

Mandela is wearing a fleece inner snap-ez cotton pocket stuffed with a snap-ez night weight hemp/bkt insert covered in some wool cover and longies to boot! DH gets him ready for bed and that double wool keeps my sheets dry :LOL


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

both babes are in fb, ds in butter colored xl w/an extra insert and dd in pink fb.


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli

Yay!!







: Welcome home Mari!

Claudia's wearing a Very Baby Simply Nights and a mama knit soaker.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Dd has on a medium FB with a FM heaby wetter insert and a microfiber towel. But, more importantly, Congrats! Welcome Home, Mari!!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Holli.







I'm *not* gonna cry...again.









I thought about this as we got home from church and I changed her out of her Bottombumper and put on her OV Hello Kitty Sugarbum topped with her strawberry with seeds fuzbomb.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie*
Ohhhhhhhhhh Holli.







I'm *not* gonna cry...again.









I thought about this as we got home from church and I changed her out of her Bottombumper and put on her OV Hello Kitty Sugarbum topped with her strawberry with seeds fuzbomb.









hhaahah you might as well cry.. i think i have been all weerkend :-;


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

hmm can not type so well with willow helping, lol


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome back and congrats on your dd!

Zach is wearing an FCB NL under a Bum-Ware fleece cover. I stupidly washed all 3 wool covers at once


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Yay!!! Congratulations Holli and Liam and Welcome home Mari!!!

Haley is asleep in a pink flowered disposanot stuffed with 2 hemp inserts (taken from FCB aio's







) and wrapped in a microterry towel


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

:





















Welcome home Mari!!!

I just put Spence to sleep in a FCB Nightlight and a pair of MM soaker shorts.


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Yaaay! She's home! Congratulations!









B. is wearing a size 2 Nightlight with an angora KP. He just got a second wind so he's not asleep yet! :yawning:


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

Cordie is in a t&t fussybutt fitted with grandma-made longies over it; Emmie is in a luxebaby fitted with NatureBabyKnits longies.


----------



## HappyLamb (Jan 25, 2005)

DS in in 2 polar fleece hemp prefolds with an aristocrat.
this is his first night in prefolds!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli

YAY!!!!! OMG!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!




























Congrats!!! Long long LOOOOOOONG awaited joyous wishes sent your way!!!









Um... golly, I don't even know what CC is wearing to bed. I think I messed up and it's just a PF. Hmmm. Hope I put a cover on her. It might be a wet night. I know I really messed up and never put PJs on her. I'm just one messed up deliquent mama right now. So ready to be over morning sickness, but SO knowing that this little Butter Bean inside is well worth it.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Yay, Holli! Congratulations and welcome back!

Audrey, whenever she gets sleepy







: will be in our tried and true nighttime system: FCB Night Light, Aristocrat, Hanna Andersson jammies.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations Holli, I'm so excited to hear Mari is home!!

Meagan is wearing the usual...an FB (yellow tonight) stuffed with an infant IPF and a Lullaby Diapers hemp doubler


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

~Congats on new baby and first night in cloth!~


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

OMG, congratulations to you, Holli!!!! I have thought about you and your family so often, and it's great to have you back here!




















































DD is sleeping in her usual bedtime attire--a Fuzzi Bunz (pink tonight) stuffed w/ a Joey Bunz and microfiber towel.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh Holli, I'm so darn happy/weepy/excited for you! And Mari in her cloth









But... Katherine isn't in a nighttime diaper yet! We keep late hours (for now... since both dh and I work late, but I'll be a SAHM in the summer)... so I'll be home in just a bit to put a premium prefitted with a sugar peas hemp doubler and a growing greens fleece-topped doubler).


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Angelica is wearing a snowflake print happy heiny with a jb and doubler inside and her brothers tye-dye tee as a night gown.

Jonathan has orange incredibles undies on. They have dash on them and he LOVES them so much
















: Congratulations on getting your baby home







:


----------



## twinluv (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats to you Holli!!!!!
They're both in FBs stuffed with an infant prefold and a microterry insert (I need to wash the wool







: ).


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Holli! Congrats to your family.









Both my kids are asleep in embroidered FBs.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Congrats again Holli! I am so glad Mari is home with you and Liam and in cloth!









Ds is sleeping sprawled across our bed in a snappied premium cpf and hemp doubler covered by an Aristocrat.


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

My babe-ette is wearing a lime green FB with a MOE insert and 2 joey bunz. We were using one JB, but that hasn't been enough recently


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

The buggle slept in his tried-and-true combo of an OV Valor Kids fitted (hidden soaker layers of hemp







) with a couple of hemp doublers tucked underneath the QD Soaker pad, and double layer cashmere/wool flannel Naturekins pants on top of it all!! It has stayed the same for months, but i guess i'll have to switch some crocheted soaker shorts for the thick pants when/if it gets warm around here!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

That's so sweet! When my little one was small nighttime was an infant prefold snappi'd w/ no cover, then w/ a prowrap, then a premium w/a prowrap, then a premium w/ a doubler and a fleece liner and a fugly gerber pull-on cover, then an aio w/ a prefold and fleece liner and a pull on cover over all (yes, it was getting bulky).

Tonight and recently in general she's in a PT FB w/ a microterry/hemp "towel" insert. Trim enough that her legs aren't sticking out wonky and her back cricked at a wierd angle, yet absorbent and keeps her dry all night even if she pees several times (she tends to either wet heavily or not at all at night).


----------



## tjbrock29 (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations!









Jeffrey is sleeping in his Bummis trainers and Sean's sleeping in a hemp/velour pocket stuffed with a hemp prefold under his Aristocrat


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I wasn't even going to open this thread because I think about how dd always wears the same old combo each and every night but I am so glad I did! Holli, I am so happy for you and Liam. I followed your saga and strangely I have been thinking about you and wondering how you have been doing for the past week or two. I hope you stick around again. I was so bummed when a few mean people caused you to leave.









Dd is wearing her trusty combo of a a Sugarbums OV fitted with a preemie pf. Wait, I have fallen off my beaten path. I put in a thin hemp doubler since I am pretty much laying the pf flat so no ruffly, serged edging touches her. She is wearing an aristocrat on top.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

: I was bad....... I "accidently" put Gabe down in a Snappi'd cpf w/ doubler & his red El Bee (wool jersey?) DAYweight cover







Guess Im gonna go get him up if I want dry sheets.............


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Froggie FB w/ red dyed cpf insert.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yay Holli, Liam and Mari! I am so glad I opened this thread too









Kai wore a LC NL and Tiny Bird longies to bed.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

Yay, Holli, Liam, and Mari! Congratulations.

Nothing special here -- Ishie's wearing a medium FB with three MOE microfiber inserts.

Funny thing is, he outgrew medium FBs long, long ago, because the thighs wouldn't snap shut. Then he started crawling, and now walking, and his thighs slimmed down considerably; when the L Snap-EZ got too loose around the thighs, we tried the FBs again, and they worked for a little while. He has a bit of plumber's butt tonight, though, so I think this was the last time we can get away with that! :LOL


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

lime green kissaluvs contour with a super soaker, blue snappi, seafoam green sugarpeas cover.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

YAAAYY!! What wonderful news, Holli! So glad to see you back on the boards with Mari HOME!









Iain is sleeping in a bug print FB with two hemp inserts and one small MOE insert, topped off with those wonderful Hanna zipper jammies!







(Think my DH will notice if I start a zippers stash? :LOL)


----------



## bectoria (Apr 15, 2005)

She'll be waking up soon, but dd is in a boring white HH stuffed with two cottonbabies inserts and a joeybunz.

Becky


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli

YAY!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli


Yeah!!! She's home!!! Welcome back mama!!!!









Brian's in a FCB NL and a little bums italian wool cover


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Fighting sleep in a ubcpf stuffed with a jb and pinned with pink dritz pins all under a homemade soaker(ltk pattern) dyed with pink lemonade kool-aid with a natural drawstring.

Meg


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

woo-hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see some big ole cloth booty pics of mari!

willa blue is nursing in a firefly topped with a soaker knitted by me







and a pair of luxe baby wool pants. we were out and about and it was a bit chilly so i just tossed the pants on over everything. whatever works, right?


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Congratulations Holli!!







:

Ds wore his standard premium prefold with tons of hemp, a wool soaker and fleece pj's.









Lanna


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
woo-hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see some big ole cloth booty pics of mari!









me, too!

Oh..I can't wait to see pics of Mari in some of her beautiful fluff, either!!! Mmm..particularly the mudpies, SITA pants (







) and her BBH covers...I think she might have one or two?!







:LOL

Good to see you back, Holli!









And I'm just moved to







: that Miss Mari is home w/ you and Liam where she belongs!!


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats Holli!
That's so great and what an elegant combo for her first night in cloth








pics pics pics pics pics please
ELizabeth


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Holli!!!!! Congratulations!!! How on Earth did I miss this thread?!?

I'm sure your family is very busy, but when you get a chance I know we'd all love some details and pictures


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I missed this thread the first time around. Congratulations Holli and Liam!!!!! Welocme home baby Mari!
















Ds wore an LC nightlight and aristocrat to bed last night, just to keep this on topic.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I wanna see that big ol' cloth diapered booty too! Don't hold out on us Holli


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Holli, you don't know me, but I have followed your story and I am sooooo happy for you all! Yay! I have missed seeing your stash pics and hearing (reading) your take on things... welcome back!







Come on, we want pics of that sweet little lady!


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

I think we will require a picture a day for the first week at least :LOL

So glad you are home mama!

My little man had a surprise afternoon nap, so at the moment he is running around in his trainers







He will be in his firetruck diaper and longies for bed


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

How did I miss this thread???!

Congrats Holli and Liam! Welcome home Miss Mari!! I am so happy for all of you









Jack and Sara are both wearing fleece lined SOS. Jack has his BBSS soaker on top and Sara has an aristocrat.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!! Holli




























coli

I missed this thread entirely but was pointed in this direction...

I have been thinking about you all the time and am beyond ecstatic for you and Liam and little Mari. I have goose bumps. This is the best news I've had in forever. Sooooo happy to see you here









Who cares what Sarah's wearing.... :LOL Okay, to keep on topic, she's currently in a premium UBCPF with a Kiwi Pie cover (we're getting ready for the diaper party tomorrow so she's wearing the simple stuff







.)


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Holli's back! With Mari!






















I'm sure you're busy enjoying your little girl, but if you get a free minute, I'm sure we'd all love to see pictures. Congratulations!

DD is nowhere near ready for bed, but right now she's got on a tie-dyed hemp SOS under a merino soaker knitted by me.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Yay!!!!!! I am so excited for you and Liam, Holli!







: It is so wonderful to think of your precious girl being home with you.









Tara,
aka yet another mama who hopes you come back to give us details, pics, and lots of wonderful stories of life with Mari.









ETA: Oh yeah, the original topic. Lily is wearing a FB with a microfiber insert and doubler, just like every other night.







Bo-ring and stinky in the morning but at least there are no leaks!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli

WONDERFUL!!! I'm so happy for you guys. I can't wait to meet the little beauty!









oh and Lilah is wearing a Harleyz hemp pocket with two inserts and a sugarpeas wool flannel cover.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli









:







I am so glad everything went well and you have her home. Congratulations!









Oh, to keep it on topic, its only 5:30 here so my bambinos are'nt ready for bed just yet.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome home Mari! Z is asleep in an XL white Fuzzi Bunz stuffed with a Premium UBCPF and a Very Baby booster. Yay for us! Yay that this works! Yay for no hemp!


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli























Welcome back Holli and Welcome Home Mari!! Congratulations to all of you!!







:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Holli, that's just wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and Liam







(and happy for all of us that you posted!







)

I hope you stick around. I wanna see lots of pics of Mari too!

oh, and both kids are wearing fuzzi bunz stuffed with joeys. the usual.


----------



## Marni (Sep 11, 2003)

OOPS -- meant this to be a separate thread. (It is now.)


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

:







:





















:







:







: YAY Holli and Liam and Mari!! I'm so excited to hear that Mari's home and in her cloth!!! I've been thinking about you guys too lately, wondering how everything was going and if Mari was home, I'm so happy to hear she's where she belongs w/ her Mommy and Daddy!!!

Oh yeah, Zachary's wearing a regular ubcpf w/ a Sunflower Derriere's OC fleece topped doubler covered in a rice cashmere KP


----------



## Cedarmom (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh Holli!!!! Yay!! I'm so glad she's finally home!!! Congrats to you and enjoy your babymoon!!

Sage is in a large Poochies w/ a babysoftwraps supersoaker laid inside, and wearing fleece shorts as a cover.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

coli














Welcome home, Mari!

Katie is wearing a Sugarbums organic fleece fitted and an Aristocrat.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Yikes, how did I miss this too?

The babe is usually in a NL under crat, although a late nap means he's up playing with a plastic hanger and nursing every 5mins.







He's currently in a tykie (flannel w/ internal soaker-- my goodness I love these diapers!!)... and we'll switch to the NL/'crat whenever he eventually goes to sleep.

So, how is Miss Mari sleeping in the cloth? Is she a heavy wetter? Does the sz1 NL fit? I started C in sz2 LC NLs around 16lb... and I'm think Mari is already bigger than that.









So glad to see you 'round and I love you new name


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Whoo hoo, welcome back Holli, Liam and Mari!!!!






























Funny but I was just thinking about you all today before I even saw this thread! Congratulations!

Dd is in a lavender hand dyed hemp SOS and her KSS A'chaoidh soaker!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marimami*
My girlie is upstairs asleep and is wearing a FCB size 1 nightlight and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie!

It's her first night in cloth!









Holli









:

Bumware for us.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

OMG! Congratulations and happy dance to you, Mari and Liam! I am so happy for you! I can't wait to hear stories and see pictures, please post some soon!

This will teach me to ignore a thread because I think it is too long and I don't want to wait for it to load! lol

My babe fell asleep after an exhausting day in a VB AIO which isn't enough for even my light night-time wetter, so I will have to change him into his usual FF or FF ST and mamamade recycled sweater pants.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*happy tears* for you, Holli!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

WOOHOOOO!!! Congrats, Holly!!!!!!! I am sooooo glad Mari is finally with you









and to stay OT.. Ella is in a Harleyz hemp pocket fitted with a CWC cover and Vivi is in a Swaddlebees pocket ( but she will be up soon... and I will probably put her in a hemp pf with a pair of MM shorts)


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Welcome home Mari!! I'm so excited.
Aaron is sleeping in a big 'ol mama-made hemp fitted with windpro shorts.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

OMG HOLLI!!!! I am so,so,so,so happy for you!!!!







I have been thinking about you a lot and wondering how things were going for you guys!

Maxi is in a jewel tone serged SOS under a natural Kiwi Pie w/ a black sheep embroidered on the tush - it says "Baa, baa, Blacksheep".

Oh just so, so thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

FB with 2 CB inserts.

HUGS holli!! I am SOOOOOO Excited for you!!!!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

SOS hemp fleece and Celtic wool creations wool cover!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

see..... I was not in diapering for about a year now.....
And now I admit I dont know what has happened here with this mamma..... and her daughter. I *think* I have heard the names before..... (The TP, or maybe an auction?) Please someone share. Or PM me please cause I feel like the village idiot.......







:


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

NL sz1 and med hemp insert with small wool 'crat' dyed in kool aid colors


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

i am loving this thread. tonight rowan is in a summer greens EeZi-fold with an added kissaluvs supersoaker and a kool-aid dyed berry blue aristocrat.


----------



## Stormintheattic (Sep 27, 2004)

Yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Mari is home!

Fee is napping in our 1 elbee & a Ewe betcha fairy soaker.
Storm just got up. Now wearing nothing.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Well I totally missed this!

Holli - CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's sooooooooo good to hear that Mari is home


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

I am so glad to hear you are getting to enjoy Mari at last.
Melinda wearsorganic cotton diapers with wool liner ,wool interlock pants as a cover


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Holli, it's so wonderful to see you here!!!

Welcome home, sweet Mari









Noelle is wearing a cloud 9 nighttime under her jammas, Lindsey will be wearing a fuzzi bunz once she finally settles down.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i just got lead over here from TAO and was curious what the link was, and i have to say---its been about 2 years since i have bought any cloth diapers, ( ds is 3) and i did not recognise ANY of the diaper names. simply amazing, is all i have to say.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Eden's wearing a Natureboy&girl disposable tonight







:







:







:

but I just wanted to pop in and say I am so happy for you holli.






















:


----------



## JasonsMom (Apr 28, 2005)

Even though I never posted before till lately, I read many of your threads, Holli. I am so happy for you!

Jason is snoozing now in his OC Loveybums fitted and oatmeal cashmere Kiwi Pie cover. My favorite fluffy combo for night!


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyof3andcountin*
Oh, yay for you and Mari, Holli (and Liam too!) I'm mostly a lurker but I shed some tears and said some prayers during your adoption saga. Makes my night to know you have that sweet girlie to love


















:

JoyfulMomma


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Thats so exciting, and congratulations!

DD is wearing a boring old Motherease Sandy's with a Bummi's Wrap!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Tonight Angelica has on a lime green very baby pocket with a duz-it-allz inside......And white fleece pants.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

She's wearing a firefly nightlight under a stacinator fleece cover


----------

